# The Royal in Bacchus Marsh



## Kate the Marshian (5/1/15)

The Royal on the corner of Young & Main St, Bacchus Marsh has recently been redeveloped by new owners who have done a fantastic job. Four craft beers are available on tap with sensational food to match and an awesome beer garden. They have bottled beers aswell. It may not seem like much compared to the elaborate city pubs, but this is a huge step for a rural pub and they need all the support they can get. If you're in the area pop in, it's worth it! (I'd recommend the 500g Rump steak and house-made chips with a schooner of 4 Pines Kolsch )


----------



## billygoat (5/1/15)

Sounds good, what other beers to they have on tap?
Will have a look next time I'm passing through.


----------



## Kate the Marshian (5/1/15)

They have a Royal Draught which is contract brewed in Derrimut, Little Creatures PA and a cider which I've forgotten the name of. Good bottled range including Mountain Goat, Holgate, more 4 Pines and others. I will be able to give you better detail when I drop in tomorrow


----------



## DU99 (5/1/15)

Have to come for drive and investigate..believe the people own the station hotel in footscray


----------

